# Speeding fines & UK insurers



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

*Spanish Speeding Fines & Uk Insurance*

Do you have to declare your speeding fines in Spain to your UK insurers even though no points on the licence have been incurred?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The only people who can answer that are your insurers! 
You can look at your terms and conditions but I doubt you will find a specific clarification, more likely an obligation of informing them of any relevant information.
You could call them and ask, but you know what the answer will be!
And if you don't tell them and they find out after any claim they will drop you like a hot stone.

It is however an interesting legal question as to whether you personally are implicitly guilty of committing an offence or infraction, by only having paid remotely for a fixed penalty. If you do not declare the identity of the driver when you pay, technically the authorities have no proof of the driver's identity as you, as owner of the vehicle, could have been paying the fine on behalf of your son, wife, whatever.


----------



## rspltd (Jul 5, 2016)

This seems to be the standard clause Insurers use:
You must tell us of any motoring offences including fixed penalties, convictions, driver awareness course you or any driver on your policy had during the year, or any pending prosecutions. 
You will need to tell us of the DVLA offence code if applicable


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My understanding is that you are only required to report penalties which incur a point penalty. However, as these are now automatically reported to DVLA your UK insurer will know about it.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I had two speeding tickets for last year and one previously. I filled out an insurance comparison form for a Spanish insurer for a car I will leave in Spain to use while we are there. I have also considered getting a car here, as currently I cycle or use my wife's car , even though I didn't get any penalty points I don't think I'll bother with a UK car and stick with what I'm doing until I move.

PS: I don't break the speed limit as much these days. In fact rarely as opposed to usually.


----------



## Rheumatoid (Mar 3, 2016)

thrax said:


> My understanding is that you are only required to report penalties which incur a point penalty. However, as these are now automatically reported to DVLA your UK insurer will know about it.


Not necessarily true as some insurers (Admiral being one) ask for attendance at speed awareness courses. Though how they can check that I don't know.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I think the last paragraph answers my question, it doesn't look like speeding tickets are not recognised in the UK well at least not up until June this year.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

My wife just informed me she told the insurance company about the speeding fines, they asked did I get points and when she said no, they said in that case it doesn't matter. She is so honest, she just forgot to tell me.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

Slightly off topic but worth a mention - if you drive something that is not a car, like a camper van, the speed limits are as per commercial vehicles. 

I had no problems in Spain on my trips to and from UK because it's all autovia from Valencia to the border and I drive at the commercial vehicle speed.

But on non-m/ways in France I noticed speed cams flashing me although I was not exceeding the max limit. When I twigged what might be happening, I went past cameras at the commercial vehicle speed limit - no flashes.

But I never got any tickets, in the end. My van is a camper but is still Class 7 with DVLA, not Class 4, so my reg plate would have brought up a commercial vehicle, not a camper.

Or maybe they just couldn't be bothered chasing a GB vehicle


----------

